# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Развод по телефону

## Solton

Раз уж в разделе "мошенничество в сети" есть тема "лохотрон на телевидении", возьму на себя смелость создать тему о разводе по телефону. Все-таки сотовая СЕТЬ... Тем более, тема разводов весьма актуальна и интересна. Скоро появится такая наука "лохотроноведение". Может быть даже в школе преподавать начнут. Как вам такая идея?

Приведу два примера из личного опыта.

1. СМС: "поздравляем! Вы вииграли телефон..." и т.п. 
Когда звонил, думал щас какой-то полудетский голос начнет невнятно лапшу вешать. И был удивлен, когда лапшу стали вешать весьма внятно, хорошо поставленным голосом, весьма убедительным текстом, оперируя именами известных торговых компаний. Чуть не поверил.
Предлагают явиться за призом в московский офис (эсэмэсы, естсно рассылают не по Москве) либо получить приз по почте. Конечно по почте! Но чтобы все получилось нужно в течение часа (пока сосед не постучал тебе пальцем по виску) купить телефонную карту оплаты на 500р., позвонить им, сообщить номер карты и код активации. Пятихатка якобы будет лежать на номере симки, вставленной в Ваш выигранный телефон.

Но это старая тема.
А как вам вот такой фишак (мы с женой ваще офигели):

- Здравствуйте, узнали?
- Нет, кто это?
- Мы у вас машину покупали (называет марку, модификацию, год выпуска, цвет).
   Все верно. Я действительно продал эту машину месяца два назад.
- А, ну-ну...
Тут голос начинает быстро, очень громко и невнятно (как бы волнуется) объяснять, что он где-то далеко слетел с дороги, не может вызвать эвакуатор, потому что там молодые девки на телефоне заставляют его ждать, и так он все деньги на телефоне потратил. Своим дозвониться не может, а мне позвонил от безысходности... Просит перезвонить, потому, что деньги заканчиваются. Перезваниваю:
- Чем я могу помочь?
- Киньте мне на телефон рублей 500, чтобы я мог ситуацию разрулить. А завтра я в вашем городе буду, рассчитаюсь и вообще в долгу не останусь.
- Пятьсот это слишком. Сотня вас устроит?
- Ну хотябы рублей двести...
Я соглашаюсь, потому что нужно время подумать, обмозговать все. Чувство взаимовыручки автолюбителя сработало, но мозги тоже не уснули. Перезваниваю через пару минут:
- Простите, а вы когда машину у меня купили, откуда ее забирали? С какого места?
Молчание, потом: "Что?"
Повторяю вопрос.
- Что?
Еще раз повторяю.
- Да я же не говорю, что мы ее купили, мы ее ПОКУПАЛИ!
- То есть как "покупали"?
- Мы с вами встречались смотрели машину и хотели покупать.
- Хорошо, где именно мы с вами встречались?
- ...На рынке...
- Я на рынке ни с кем не встречался.
Кладут трубку.
Я действительно ни с кем не встречался на рынке и вообще не встречался ни с какими "мы". Все, кому показывал машину, приходили поодиночке. Даже девочка приходила и то одна. И ни с кем не общался по этому поводу настолько, чтобы можно было предположить, что я узнаю его по голосу, спустя два месяца ("Здравствуйте, узнали?").
 Так что два варианта: либо ошиблись номером (но ведь машину описали верно! И, насколько мне известно, в моем городе таких машин - две. Своеобразная модификация). Либо - развод. Я думал, как это может работать... Да вот так:
Изучаются различные сайты по продаже б\у авто, составляется список объявлений с описанием автомобиля и номером телефона владельца. Как только объявление снимается, его в списке помечают (машина продана).
Далее выжидается некий срок, к тому моменту накапливается куча помеченных объяв... И вот: начинают звонить, стараясь сыграть на чувстве взаимовыручки, присущем большинству автолюбителей.
Кидай по двадцать человек в месяц, и можно не работать - на хлеб хватит. А если масла хочешь, кидай по сорок или по шестьдесят человек. Тоже труд, только бесполезный для общества.

Вот, собственно, пока все...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

а ещё бывает звонят и говорят что с близким человеком случилась беда, нужно срочно позвонить, а денег на телефоне нет...
А самые отморозки ещё просят деньги передать, представляясь близким другом/родственником вашего родственника/друга...

----------


## akok

Еще был такой прикол...смс я выиграл и опрератор мне перечислит на счет сумму Z(200 грн.) но для этого мне нужно отправить смс с номером Х на номер Y для активации...в последствии после звонка к оператору с вопросом "а что это было???" 
Оказалось это номер смс магазина и я бы приобрел большую колекцию игр на приставку за 190 грн.+10 уе. за исползование сервиса




> а ещё бывает звонят и говорят что с близким человеком случилась беда


еще одно продолжение...сбил пешехода...подрался....толкнул из окна...и требуется большая сумма денег для "отмазки" человека от милиции...деньги передаются и тю тю. Да выбирается момент когда невозможно связаться с "виновником торжества" и "дойка" производится в течении 20-50 минут

----------


## GrAnd

Это все схемы старые, только в новом скине.
А вот какой развод моему коллеге по работе регулярно стучится:

Известно, что существуют номера телефонов, при звонке на который автоматом снимается N-ная сумма денег. При этом даже коннекта не нужно. Пошли гудки (даже короткие) - считай, что попал.
Так вот ... Приятель взял кредит в Alpha-bank. Давно. Уже погасил его и благополучно забыл. Но вот стали ему приходить звонки от ботов, мол за Вами задолженность по выплате. Немедленно погасите до такого-то числа, иначе попадете на прогрессивные проценты (на счетчик поставят, т.е.). Для выяснения всех обстоятельств можете связаться с нашим отделом кредитования, по телефону (ххх)ххх-хх-хх.

Все было бы  похоже на правду, но приятель такое грозное предупреждение успешно похерил. А звонки ему продолжают приходить с указанием разных сроков и номеров телефонов.

Вобщем, технология развода более мощная, чем все эти кидаловы с предложением отправить SMS или положить сумму на карточку. Потому что выглядит внешне вполне безобидно. Используются следующие приемы социального инжиниринга:

1. Объектом развода выбирается уже потенциально готовая жертва, запуганная страшными историями, как банки обдирают нерадивых заемщиков. Запуганный человек - практический лох. От страха теряется способность мыслить и выжидать.
2. Объет развода действительно брал кредит в этом банке и наивно верит в тайну банковских операций с частными лицами. Мол никому про это кроме самого банка не может быть известно.
3. Объект развода уже год назад погасил весь кредит, включая проценты. Разумеется, если он и не выкинул еще документы, то благополучно забыл, в какой сундук их засунул, и не вырезал ли ребенок из них снежинки на прошедший НГ.
4. В нашем городе нет отделения этого банка, так что заскочить туда по дороге с работы и построить всех вдоль стеночки не получится. Поэтому возникает искушение не искать действительный номер телефона, а перезвонить по любезно навязываемому.
5. Сообщение приходит не SMS-кой, которая сама по себе уже конкретно зарекомендовала себя как средство спама и развода, а хорошо поставленным голосом, что уже внушает уважение и мешает критическому осмыслению ситуации.

Вобщем, господа, не поддавайтесь на провокации!!! Это чревато. Ибо ...

----------


## [500mhz]

я совсем не разбираюсь в мобильной связи россии, но зачем мне на мобиле куча денег?
пусть клиент повелся и перевел 500р на мобилу, что мне с ними делать потом? вызванивать? где сахар? или я их обналичить могу?

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> я совсем не разбираюсь в мобильной связи россии, но зачем мне на мобиле куча денег?
> пусть клиент повелся и перевел 500р на мобилу, что мне с ними делать потом? вызванивать? где сахар? или я их обналичить могу?


ну например мобильный интернет у нас недешевый...
опять же мобильный контент бывает платным...
обналичить нельзя. макисмум - перевести на другой номер этого же оператора

----------


## [500mhz]

ясно ) сахара нету

пс
у нас мобильный стоит 50 евро в мес скорость до 7 и 12 гиг трафика дают

----------


## RobinFood

> Известно, что существуют номера телефонов, при звонке на который автоматом снимается N-ная сумма денег. При этом даже коннекта не нужно. Пошли гудки (даже короткие) - считай, что попал.


Коннект нужен. Но тут фишка может быть в другом - никто не мешает на номер повесить автоответчик с записанными гудками.


> обналичить нельзя. макисмум - перевести на другой номер этого же оператора


А мне попадались платные номера, которые работают следующим образом: отправляешь SMS-ку с номером кошелька WebMoney на короткий номер, они снимают с тебя деньги за платную услугу, часть денег оставляют себе, а остальные переводят на указанный номер кошелька.

----------


## Surfer

> у нас мобильный стоит 50 евро в мес скорость до 7 и 12 гиг трафика дают


Полная безлимитка в плане разговоров ? =))

----------


## GrAnd

> Коннект нужен. Но тут фишка может быть в другом - никто не мешает на номер повесить автоответчик с записанными гудками.


Может быть и так. Вернее не с гудками, а с сообщением, что данный абонент в настоящее время недоступен. Но многие люди утверждают обратное. См. http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?p=152909. И я сам сталкивался с такой ситуацией.

----------


## wise-wistful

> пусть клиент повелся и перевел 500р на мобилу, что мне с ними делать потом? вызванивать? где сахар? или я их обналичить могу?


Насчёт России сказать не могу, но в Украине практически все операторы поддерживают перевод средств другому аббоненту того же оператора. 
На улице эта услуга стиот 1 грн (примерно 20 центов) за услугу ну и естественно сумма на которую Вы хотите пополнить свой счёт. Несложно понять схему, как можно обналичить деньги.

----------


## GrAnd

Ну совсем в корягу оборзели.
Сегодня минимум трем человекам на нашей работе пришла SMSка:



> привет положи 500р на ххххххххххх Лена


Вот так вот прямо и без затей. Номера во всех случаях разные.
Ну а если бы жена эту SMSку первая увидала? Отмазывайся потом, что никакой Лены в глаза не видел.

----------


## Quazar

Вот еще одна хохма: "Поздравляем вас ноутбук Samsung x-800 Ваш инф по тел 89084072555" ))) Вот так вот слово в слово и без знаков препинания пришло на мой тф сегодня. Думаю, с чего бы эта)) Помотрел в инете - нету такого ноута в природе))) Может кто знает, чей это оператор? Хоть пресечь можна будет..

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Вот еще одна хохма: "Поздравляем вас ноутбук Samsung x-800 Ваш инф по тел 89084072555" ))) Вот так вот слово в слово и без знаков препинания пришло на мой тф сегодня. Думаю, с чего бы эта)) Помотрел в инете - нету такого ноута в природе))) Может кто знает, чей это оператор? Хоть пресечь можна будет..


самое простое - позвонить своему оператору, назвать номер и пожаловаться. с вас спросят ваши паспортные данные... и скорее всего разберутся сами)

----------


## natalas

> самое простое - позвонить своему оператору, назвать номер и пожаловаться. с вас спросят ваши паспортные данные... и скорее всего разберутся сами)


Это точно-мне пришла SMS: акция известной радиостанции и оператора сотовой связи. Сообщите номер карты оплаты-и будет вам телефон.Я позвонила на радиостанцию,ответ-там не проводятся акции.Техподдержка оператора очень серьезно отнеслась к этому.Сказали. что передают в свою безопасность. А меня поблагодарили.Через 5 мин указанный номер уже был недоступен.

----------


## [email protected]

> самое простое - позвонить своему оператору, назвать номер и пожаловаться. с вас спросят ваши паспортные данные... и скорее всего разберутся сами)


Обычно они ждут подтверждения от ещё кого-то из аббонентов. А потом принимают решение, так как Вы можете попытаться насолить своему недругу таким образом. Паспортные данные могут спросить только у контрактных аббонентов, у аббонентов же предоплаченного сервиса не спрашивают, просто просят сообщить суть "развода", предупреждают повторно, что бы не верили в это и ждут подтверждения от других "жертв"

----------


## Jolly Rojer

На прошлой недели приходит моей маме такое sms "Ваш номер попал в розыгрыш призов на Авторадио и теперь Вы обладатель ноутбука!" Контактный телефон "хххх" Та уже собралась звонить... спрашиваю ты звонила на авторадио учавствовала в розыгрыше? Отвечает нет не звонила и не учавствовала. Ну тогда о каком призе спрашиваю может идти речь? Ну халява сами понимаете ... сладкое слово и пенсионер не исключение... пришлось объяснять что это мошенничество и как оно работает.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Последняя участившаяся фишка в сфере телефонных мошенничеств! Которую думаю очень скоро прекроют! Так как затрагиваются известные Российские банки!
Приходит смс с текстом
"Оплатите пожалуйста задолжность по кредиту! подробности по телефону +8-xxx-xxx-xх-xx"

Человек кредит не брал, решил для уточнения позвонить. Позвонил, ни кто человеку не ответил, но со счета списались деньги в размере 10$ . Как стало известно одним и тем же людям приходило несколько сообщений с одним и тем же телефоном, но от разных банков.
Так что будте внимательны!

PS : GrAnd тоже о этом сообщил в посте №4! Разница лишь в том что охват банков расширился...

----------


## alexis_m

> Вот еще одна хохма: "Поздравляем вас ноутбук Samsung x-800 Ваш инф по тел 89084072555" ))) Вот так вот слово в слово и без знаков препинания пришло на мой тф сегодня. Думаю, с чего бы эта)) Помотрел в инете - нету такого ноута в природе))) Может кто знает, чей это оператор? Хоть пресечь можна будет..


Приволжский федеральный округ, Самарская область, СМАРТС.

Вообще операторы пробиваются легко по ссылке _http://old.mtt.ru/info_def/ без _ в начале.  :Smiley: 

Самому до сегодняшнего дня приходили 3 SMS лохотронные - 2 из "Мегафон-кавказ" на билайновский номер с текстом, что я выиграл в МТС домашний кинотеатр. Поржал от души. Это месяца 2 назад.
В начале этой недели был другой развод - в 2 этапа.
1. вечером накануне SMS звонок на мой телефон. подошел. взял трубку, на том конце трубку сразу же повесили (чтобы в 3 бесплатные секунды уложиться, что ли?).
2. на следующий день приходит SMS с другого телефона (не с того, с которого был звонок) - типа ай-ай, у меня большие проблемы, перезвони по ЭТОМУ номеру (так и написали, большими буквами  :Cheesy: ), если заблокирован, кинь хотя бы 100 рублей на счет, потом перезвони. Без подписи.
Я вообще без подписи с незнакомых телефонов SMS серьезно не воспринимаю. Пробил оба этих номера по сайту - Новосибирская область, вымпелком. Только по этому признаку их и связал друг с другом. У меня в радиусе 2000 км от Новосибирска никого нет, поэтому забил на все это дело.

Удачи и будьте бдительны.

P.S. по ссылке ни вирусов, ни какой-либо другой дряни по состоянию на 21.03.2008 18:08 нет.

----------


## alex_kart

Источник http://doseng.org/v_mere/11473-ostor...oshenniki.html

Оказывается, в нашей стране в последнее время наблюдается новая криминальная мулька, которая приобрела массовый характер. Всякого рода мошенники активно используют информацию с сайтов типа odnoklassniki.ru для удаленного получения криминальных денег. Для примера вам звонят и сообщают, что ваш сын, отец, брат и т.д. попал в аварию, и нужны срочно деньги. При этом полностью рассказывают личные данные, которые взяты из Интернета. Или вам приходит SMS-ка типа:

Мама, я круто попал в милицию, срочно свяжись с Колей, чтоб нашел адвоката, передай брату Сане, чтобы уезжал из города. Мой телефон отобрали, этот дали попользовать в камере друзья. Но на нем нет денег. Срочно положи на этот номер как можно больше денег, т.к. мне сидеть здесь долго.

Это пример, мы не знаем точных фраз. Звонившие люди были настолько эмоциональны, что сложно вытащить из них что-то внятное. Короче, вам наговаривают всякие имена и личные данные, по которым трудно не поверить в правду.

Но, оказывается, были и те, кто не верил. Тогда на этот же телефон сбрасывалась фотка, взятая из Интернета. Только перед этим она редактировалась под тюремную обстановку или автодорожную аварию. Представляете, увидеть своего родного человека в крови под машиной? Крыша едет конкретно!

Многие районные отделы милиции просто завалены подобными заявлениями обманутых граждан. А некоторые пункты скорой помощи, прежде чем выезжать на сердечный приступ, спрашивают, не связан ли он со звонком по телефону?

Посему доводим до всех граждан: старайтесь не публиковать свои адреса и телефоны в открытом Интернете!

Кроме того, будьте бдительны при личной переписке. Некоторые личности, изучив ваши данные, присылают сообщения типа:

Привет, я тоже служил в этой части! Отлично тебя помню, ты все такой же, только потолстел. Давай созвонимся, дай номерок или позвони мне. Живешь там же или переехал?

Решать, конечно, вам, но в том и другом случае у мошенника появится ваш домашний или мобильный телефон, с которого вы позвоните. В разговоре вы узнаете об ошибке и забудете обо всем. Но через месяц-другой вам почему-то захочется срочно перевести куда-то деньги.

Для связи с вами может использоваться имя, личные данные и фотография вашего реального знакомого, взятые из «сообщества» - круга ваших старой работы, учебы и т.д. Особенно трудно отказать представителю противоположного пола.

В общем, мобильный криминал набирает обороты. Зачем куда-то идти и кого-то грабить? Деньги можно получить при помощи телефона.

----------


## ISO

> ну например мобильный интернет у нас недешевый...
> опять же мобильный контент бывает платным...
> обналичить нельзя. макисмум - перевести на другой номер этого же оператора


У нас умники(мошенническим способом) ложили денежки на телефонные номера, а потом приходили в офис сотовой компании, писали заявление, что хотят расторгнуть договор оказания услуг и снять со счёта всю оставшуюся наличность, мотивируя это тем, что хотели ехать за границу, но поездка сорвалась. Таким образом снимали по 20-40 тысяч.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> У нас умники(мошенническим способом) ложили денежки на телефонные номера, а потом приходили в офис сотовой компании, писали заявление, что хотят расторгнуть договор оказания услуг и снять со счёта всю оставшуюся наличность, мотивируя это тем, что хотели ехать за границу, но поездка сорвалась. Таким образом снимали по 20-40 тысяч.


Это все до поры до времени 2 раза в МТС, 2 раза в Билайне, 2 раза в Мегафоне. В 3 й раз придешь договор оформлять, а тебе скажут извините вы не можете быть абонентом нашей компании. Занавес! 
PS:Соответственно можно сделать вывод, а надо ли это? Так делают достаточно молодые люди которые не видят дальше своего носа...

----------


## adder

Для снятия денег и расторгать договор не надо - например заключается договор на создание телефонного консультационного центра (или секс по телефону-это тоже психологическая консультация считается). Стоимость минуты задается самим "консультантом" - хоть 300$.
Разводки разные. 
Могут попросить позвонить на улице - типа "мобильник забыл, я минутку, 10р отдам", а со счета все слетело. 
Или просят смской перезвонить, если заблокирован - кинуть денег (кстати у нас по закону входящие бесплатно и не блокируются (кажтця)).
Приходило по аське: Разошлите всем в листе, нужна кровь 3гр(-) звоните вознаградим. Тоже развод.

----------


## my_newss

> а ещё бывает звонят и говорят что с близким человеком случилась беда, нужно срочно позвонить, а денег на телефоне нет...
> А самые отморозки ещё просят деньги передать, представляясь близким другом/родственником вашего родственника/друга...


На днях наблюдал тему - директору пришла смс-ка (оператор МТС - Ростов) текст примерно такой : у меня проблемы, закончились деньги, пришли мне денег на этот номер ... и так далее. Так вот директор человек вполне вменяемый, НО он был в жуткой запарке и даже читать до конца не стал, просто взял и позвонил  :Smiley:  Вызов сбросили - результат - 600р. как небывало, что это было? звонок в службу досуга? как этот вид мошенничества связан с оператором?

----------


## Solton

Читаю и прихожу к выводу, что единственная защита от мошенничества по телефону это - класть на счет сумму не больше той, которую не жалко потерять.
Не перезванивать на незнакомые номера - не выход. Особенно, если, по роду деятельности, тебе звонит много незнакомых людей.

----------


## Kronter

> купить телефонную карту оплаты на 500р., позвонить им, сообщить номер карты и код активации. Пятихатка якобы будет лежать на номере симки, вставленной в Ваш выигранный телефон.


ага.. есть прикол такой. на сайтах знакомств.. якобы если ты хочешь с бабой познакомицца, именно с бабой.. ну которая за бабло.. то (если у нее жсм телефон) якобы отправить номер карты и код активации перезарядной карточки на телефон, чтобы она была уверена, что ты не будешь для нее кидаловом.. ради прикола купил дешевую карточку, а ей сказал, что нормальная... даже на знакомства потом видел, но она не писала..

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> .. даже на знакомства потом видел, но она не писала..


Это старый трюк у меня многие знакомые на его попадались ну и соответственно ответа потом не было ни какого!

----------


## Mid-djet

Извините если не по теме, но на мобильный сначала пришла SMS - срочно свяжитесь с нами, номер +7 908 421 9321(ночью пришла). Затем позвонили (уже днём) и сказали следующее... Мы представители ЗАО " Ком" Кристалл" вы выйграли автомобиль "Жигули" срочно заплатите в Сбербанк взнос 5% с выйгрыша (30 якобы сами заплатили) и едте в Самару получать автомобиль. Звонили с номера +7 908 42 79918 . И ещё нада СМС отправить на этот номер со словом согдасен. Что это, и может ли кто-нибуть, как-нибудь проверить данный смс- сервис? И откуда у этих ребят мой номер.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

простое правило - если надо сначала заплатить это развод.

по поводу номера - нужно определить оператора и позвонить им, они заблокируют мошенников.

----------


## priv8v

развод, про подобный развод еще вы можете (не сочтите меня назойливым, но не хочется переписывать то, на что и так потрачено достаточно времени и сил) прочитать вот здесь:
http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...7&postcount=26
непосредственно к вашей проблеме относится пункт второй, а пункт первый - как показ образа мышления и принципа подобных мошенников...

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> ...... Что это, и может ли кто-нибуть, как-нибудь проверить данный смс- сервис? И откуда у этих ребят мой номер.


Проверка осуществляется просто и быстро. Идете в отделение милиции по месту жительства и пишете заявление. Достать номер не проблема так как базы данных как всегда продовались так и будут продоваться. А так же не стоит думать, что все это только для Вас ...  :Wink:  все остальные ничем не хуже...  :lol:  номера могут генерироватся автоматически. Тоесть есть некая константа от которой и идет генерация например :
"8-800-хххх-ххх" выделяем "8-800"-константа "хххх-ххх"-генерируемые значения.
Список сгенерированных телефонов сохраняется в простейший текстовый файл, а дальше работает програмулька которая автоматом рассылает смс по этому списку.

----------


## GrAnd

Целая тема была на эту тему  :Cool: .

----------


## Алекс028

Деньги с телефона легко можно обналичить

----------


## nbnfy

Будьте осторожны  , Очередное вымогательство....

Пришло с + 7 902 748 60 49
07.13....10.34
Ваша банковская карта VIZA заблокирована,инфо по тел...
...+7 967 485 83 74


Будьте бдительны :Censored:

----------

